# Audiworld Runs urq 25 Event Focusing on the Original Quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's an event we're bummed we missed. A few rabid owners of the original Quattro held a birthday for the car's debut in the USA dubbed urq 25. Ben Howell, Mark Mattivi and Chad Clark all contributed to verbal and photographic coverage and we thank them for it. A few others have also volunteered our use of some photos as well, so expect even more coverage on this website by the end of the week.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audiworld Runs urq 25 Event Focusing on the Original Quattro ([email protected])*

This is great.
To continue to raise public awareness on these cars, is very important to their survival.
I'm bummed I couldn't be there as well.....
The 30th is around the corner?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Audiworld Runs urq 25 Event Focusing on the Original Quattro (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_This is great.
To continue to raise public awareness on these cars, is very important to their survival.
I'm bummed I couldn't be there as well.....
The 30th is around the corner?

Yeah, it's just 5 years


----------

